# A unique experience with zoloft to share



## IowaEd (Nov 13, 2009)

I was always the shy quiet guy who avoided eye contact, and would shy away from confrontation. My mother married several times, and I attended 8 different schools when I was younger. I was basicly detached from society and was lacking skills most people aquire just by living day to day. I, to this day, have no friends because of this.
4 years ago I had to leave work with a blinding headache. I could feel my heartbeat in my neck, and the pain would ring to the top of my head. They feared menangitus and did a spinal tap AFTER a rather nice shot of something that literaly made it all stop in seconds.
The doctor found nothing, i had a clean cat scan, no other symptoms, I was released that day. I went back 2 days later with the same problems. This time I got the same shot, 1 gram of caffiene, ibuprofin, and 2 bags of saline. Again i was sent away. 
A week later, i went to my family doctor, who prescribed a muscle relaxer, more ibuprofin, Darvocet, and something "new" for migranes...maxalt i think??
I took 2 weeks of those drugs to get back to normal, went back to work, back to life...and in 5 days, could feel it coming back.
I eventualy went to see a doctor about my Social Anxity Disorder, I told him about the problems, we talked about my past....I was prescribed zoloft.
Some of you say you have taken 20mg and after a few weeks you get results....I took 5 mg at first, and in 2 days was instantly a different person. There were no weeks wait for me, it hit me fast.

I guess what I wanted to get at here...is that sometimes you need to take the drug first, and see how it hits you. If i would have done that..I would have had 2 weeks of no pain, an IMMENSLY more satisfying sex life, and a longer period of happiness in my life.
I look forward to getting back on zoloft soon...i tried effexor, and became the incredible hulk...never again. I know others disagree, but that just means the drug is not right for them....but it might be for you


----------

